# Taking the campervan on the ferry to France post brexit



## Steviesteve303 (Sep 6, 2022)

Hello all,
This will be my first time taking the campervan on the ferry post brexit. Whats the deal with taking food? Do I have to empty the fridge of perishables?! Do I need to worry about our dried food in the cupbard? Thanks


----------



## Moped (Sep 6, 2022)

Don’t know about Dover or Folkestone but on the Brittany ferries crossing we took to Cherbourg no food checks made.


----------



## The laird (Sep 6, 2022)

Newhaven to dieppe never checked at any cupboard ,fridge ,garage ,and back box freezer was full fridge had bacon sausage butter milk 
asked if the gas was off I said not yet we're having a cuppa reply ok make sure it's off b4 boarding ,on the return every cupboard etc checked fridge and freezer still stocked but they were not interested even though they did a very thorough check at dieppe


----------



## 5andy (Sep 6, 2022)

We’ve never been checked and usually have some items in the fridge we shouldn’t. If you flaunted it they would probably do something but I don’t think they are interested in couples/ families.


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 6, 2022)

The laird said:


> Newhaven to dieppe never checked at any cupboard ,fridge ,garage ,and back box freezer was full fridge had bacon sausage butter milk
> asked if the gas was off I said not yet we're having a cuppa reply ok make sure it's off b4 boarding ,on the return every cupboard etc checked fridge and freezer still stocked but they were not interested even though they did a very thorough check at dieppe


It's hilarious the French check everywhere for stowaways on the van then miss 50 inflatables leaving their shores every day.

I've been Newhaven -  Dieppe twice his year, no food checks.

I was at a site in Plymouth this week, was chatting to a neighbouring caravanner, just leaving site to the ferry, she said she had just finished emptying her fridge before they left, she was none too pleased to hear that I'd crossed twice without any food checks this year!


----------



## SimonM (Sep 6, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> It's hilarious the French check everywhere for stowaways on the van then miss 50 inflatables leaving their shores every day.


I was under the impression they don’t *miss* the inflatables but actually give them directions and wave them off.


----------



## REC (Sep 6, 2022)

No food checks post Brexit, via tunnel not ferry, for us either. We did take non dairy milk and various vegan options so that if stuff was confiscated, we wouldn't have to immediately go shopping ( we like to get on our way and not shop in France, but not really a problem if you do have to).


----------



## colinm (Sep 6, 2022)

Artical 48 part d exempts foods in you luggage for personal consumption. So as long as you've not loaded large quantities you are fine and not breaking any law.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 6, 2022)

Another one for not being stopped on the handful of crossings I've done.

Not that I stock up on much anyway, apart from tea bags. I like venturing into shops when away, and if in a hurry, can be through France with a couple of rolls and tea.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 6, 2022)

We have just come off the euro tunnel tonight and no checks


----------



## The laird (Sep 6, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We have just come off the euro tunnel tonight and no checks


Enjoy


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 7, 2022)

No checks at Dover back in May.


----------



## GMJ (Sep 7, 2022)

colinm said:


> Artical 48 part d exempts foods in you luggage for personal consumption. So as long as you've not loaded large quantities you are fine and not breaking any law.



Hi Colin

Do you have a link to this article 48 part D that you mention? It could prove useful and help to end all the speculation.  

Thanks


----------



## alcam (Sep 7, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> Do you have a link to this article 48 part D that you mention? It could prove useful and help to end all the speculation.
> 
> Thanks


Think people should only post if they have had food confiscated.
Seems very unlikely to happen


----------



## Steviesteve303 (Sep 7, 2022)

Thanks so much guys, really helpful info


----------



## colinm (Sep 7, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> Do you have a link to this article 48 part D that you mention? It could prove useful and help to end all the speculation.
> 
> Thanks


Am on new phone os and struggling to copy links, but if you go to oal and look on motorhome section you will see Brian Kirkby has copied the info on one of the threads. It would appear that the original rule was intended to stop commercial imports, but tourists got caught up in it, since then the EU has allowed exemptions for tourists bringing in food for their own consumption.


----------



## Brockley (Sep 7, 2022)

alcam said:


> Think people should only post if they have had food confiscated.
> Seems very unlikely to happen



I agree and think this would be more helpful (almost like asking who’s been gassed ), but for what it’s worth we are back in the U.K. due to ferry home on the 10th after 33 border crossings over the last 6 months. 

No one asked us about our fridge or contents, only two customs officers have asked to enter the van, both were in Chios and they only seemed interested in showing them how the drop down beds worked!

As a possible point interest, we sometimes go to France (Cherbourg) via Dublin as it cuts out a lot of driving. They have Tesco in Dublin, we can fill the van with proper bacon and whatever else is ‘excluded’ because it’s bought in Europe. 

Might be of interest to some of our Scottish members jumping over to Ireland then Dublin to Cherbourg rather than long hauling down to the south of England?


----------



## Brockley (Sep 7, 2022)

The only problem with Tesco in Dublin is your points card isn’t recognised


----------



## GMJ (Sep 8, 2022)

colinm said:


> Am on new phone os and struggling to copy links, but if you go to oal and look on motorhome section you will see Brian Kirkby has copied the info on one of the threads. It would appear that the original rule was intended to stop commercial imports, but tourists got caught up in it, since then the EU has allowed exemptions for tourists bringing in food for their own consumption.



Please excuse my ignorance but what is "oal"?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 8, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is "oal"?



Out and About Live 









						Out & About Live
					

Out and About Live for all your Motorhome, Caravan and Camping news, reviews and resources. The home of MMM, Caravan, Camping magazine and Campsite Finder




					www.outandaboutlive.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks Graham   

I just had a look at the first 5 pages on the forum on there and couldn't see a specific thread on the subject

@colinm  - can you remember the thread title or approx date of it?

Thanks


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 8, 2022)

I found it, I can't link it (maybe because I'm not a member?) but it is dated 29th July and is in the forum thread Taking Fresh Food into France 


It says this -

But is it illegal? I'd be interested to know where you gained that impression.

This is a bit conjectural, but I think the EU has fairly recently (post Brexit) clarified the way border controls should be interpreted in the case of people and goods arriving by ferry or the tunnel. The regulations were intended primarily to control commercial imports of plants and plant materials, plus animals and animal products. However, trying to conduct the kinds of controls envisaged in those regulations at sea ports and the chunnel terminal in the case of passenger coaches, motorhomes, caravanners - and any others entering the EU with food for their onward journeys - could only result in crippling delays that would. eventually, feed back into delays for commercial operators.

So, to avoid making a mountain out of the proverbial molehill, they seem to have relaxed the requirement for biological and phyto security inspections where the quantities of foodstuffs involved are small and are intended for consumption by those transporting them and not for entry commercially into the European single market.

I have found this - make of it what you will, I'm not an international lawyer!

*COMMISSION DELEGATED REGULATION (EU) 2019/2122
of 10 October 2019
supplementing Regulation (EU) 2017/625 of the European Parliament and of the Council as regards certain categories of animals and goods exempted from official controls at border control posts, specific controls on passengers’ personal luggage and on small consignments of goods sent to natural persons which are not intended to be placed on the market and amending Commission Regulation (EU) No 142/2011*.

Note that it says "exempted from official controls at borders". It continues:

_Whereas:

(1) Article 48 of Regulation (EU) 2017/625 empowers the Commission to adopt rules exempting certain categories of animals and goods from official controls at border control posts, when such an exemption is justified. Point (d)(ii) of Article 53(1) of Regulation (EU) 2017/625 empowers the Commission to adopt rules concerning specific official control tasks performed by customs authorities or other public authorities, insofar as those tasks are not already falling under the responsibility of those authorities, on passengers’ personal luggage.

(2) These rules are substantially linked and many are intended to be applied in tandem. In the interest of simplicity and transparency, as well as to facilitate their application and avoid a multiplication of rules, they should therefore be laid down in a single act rather than in a number of separate acts with many cross-references and the risk of duplication. These rules often serve common purposes and refer to complementary activities of operators and competent authorities. Therefore, it is appropriate to group together these rules in a single Delegated Regulation.

(3) Where rules establishing exemptions from official controls at border control posts are adopted, conditions, such as adequate control arrangements, should be established to ensure that no unacceptable risks to public, animal and plant health are incurred where such animals and goods enter the Union (1)OJ L 95, 7.4.2017, p. 1. ENOfficial Journal of the European Union 12.12.2019 L 321/45

(4)_ ( my underlining) _Exemptions from official controls at border control posts for products which form part of travellers’ personal luggage, for products for consumption by the crew and passengers on board means of transport operating internationally, and for products sent as small consignments to private persons already exist under Council Directive 97/78/EC (2). For the sake of legal clarity and in order to ensure a consistent application of those exemptions given that Directive 97/78/EC is repealed with effect from 14 December 2019, it is appropriate to lay down provisions on such exemptions in this Regulation. Those exemptions concern certain categories of animals and goods which, although they enter the Union, are not to be placed on the market. (5) In order to ensure consistency of Union legislation, Member States should continue to carry out appropriate risk- based controls with a view to preventing the introduction into the Union of certain invasive alien species, as required by Regulation (EU) No 1143/2014 of the European Parliament and of the Council (3).
............................................
(8) Pursuant to Article 48(d) and (e) of Regulation (EU) 2017/625, products which form part of passenger’s personal luggage and are intended for their personal consumption or use and small consignments of goods sent to natural persons which are not intended to be placed on the market should be exempted from official controls at border control posts. Concerning small consignments of goods sent to natural persons which are not intended to be placed on the market, Member States should carry-out risk-based controls. The possible risk of introducing pathogenic agents or diseases into the Union through the introduction of products of animal origin should be considered in measures regulating the introduction of such consignments or products._

I also found this:

*REGULATION (EU) 2017/625 OF THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT AND OF THE COUNCIL
of 15 March 2017
on official controls and other official activities performed to ensure the application of food and feed law, rules on animal health and welfare, plant health and plant protection products, amending Regulations (EC) No 999/2001, (EC) No 396/2005, (EC) No 1069/2009, (EC) No 1107/2009, (EU) No 1151/2012, (EU) No 652/2014, (EU) 2016/429 and (EU) 2016/2031 of the European Parliament and of the Council, Council Regulations (EC) No 1/2005 and (EC) No 1099/2009 and Council Directives 98/58/EC, 1999/74/EC, 2007/43/EC, 2008/119/EC and 2008/120/EC, and repealing Regulations (EC) No 854/2004 and (EC) No 882/2004 of the European Parliament and of the Council, Council Directives 89/608/EEC, 89/662/EEC, 90/425/EEC, 91/496/EEC, 96/23/EC, 96/93/EC and 97/78/EC and Council Decision 92/438/EEC (Official Controls Regulation)*
(Text with EEA relevance)
(OJ L 95, 7.4.2017, p. 1)
Amended by:
?M1
Commission Delegated Regulation (EU) 2019/478 of 14 January 2019 L 82 4 25.3.2019
?M2
Commission Delegated Regulation (EU) 2019/2127 of 10 October 2019 L 321 111 12.12.2019
?M3
Regulation (EU) 2021/1756 of the European Parliament and of the Council of 6 October 2021 L 357 27 8.10.2021
Corrected by:
?C1
Corrigendum, OJ L 137, 24.5.2017, p. 40 (2017/625) 02017R0625 — EN — 28.01.2022 — 003.001 — 1

Which goes on to say (my underlining as above):

"_Article 48

*Animals and goods exempted from official controls at border control posts*

The Commission shall adopt delegated acts in accordance with Article 144 to supplement this Regulation concerning rules establishing the cases where, and the conditions under which, the following categories of animals and goods are exempted from Article 47, and when such exemption is justified:

(a) goods sent as trade samples or as display items for exhibitions, which are not intended to be placed on the market;

(b) animals and goods intended for scientific purposes;

(c) goods on board means of transport operating internationally which are not unloaded and are intended for consumption by the crew and passengers;

(d) goods which form part of passengers personal luggage and are intended for personal consumption or use_;

Taken together, (and there are doubtless further references I haven't found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I think the above extracts explain why searches for animal and plant derived materials on motorhomes etc. are not being conducted at border control posts. If taken in "luggage", and for "personal consumption" - so not in commercial quantities - they are exempt from controls.

Having said that, it seems it would be wise not to "push the envelope" and try to transport large quantities of such goods, as the reserved right to stop and search is clearly there if the authorities have reasonable grounds for suspicion


----------



## GMJ (Sep 8, 2022)

Phew!!!

Thanks for that.

I found the thread 






						Taking fresh food into France | Motorhome Matters | Motorhomes Forum
					

I'm sure this is an old topic but wondered if anyone has any updates. When we travelled to France last October we were very careful not to take any fresh meat



					forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk
				




That is really useful - thanks to Colin and also to you too Jo  

Pending some research it looks as though we may able to put this chestnut to bed at last.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 8, 2022)

No food checks at Portsmouth last night but 90 minutes to get through French customs in Caen.


----------



## GMJ (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes we haven't for all 3 trips to Europe this year but now hopefully we don't have to worry about it anymore...


----------



## REC (Sep 9, 2022)

Thank goodness, they needed clarification after the initial confiscation of lorry drivers sandwiches etc which was widely reported in the press. Shame this deregulation was not also reported!


----------

